# Where's your ring from?



## BabiesOneDay

I'm in the US and I know all of you aren't so bear with me on stores, but I'm curious how many of you went the high end route (like Tiffanys), or purchased from a regular jewelry store (Kays, Zales, Jarred, etc in shopping malls), or even from department stores etc like Macys?

Wish I wasn't soooo in love with Tiffany's legacy ring. I have found many replicas or very similar to it online at places like Icestore.com, but am not so sure I trust an "online" jeweler I've never heard of, plus I can't see the ring on my hand until it's done and paid for 

Having a hard time finding anything like the legacy ring in any "normal" stores like Kays that are local and in the malls where I can go try some on. Booo!


----------



## R&G2007

My rings are from Ernest and Jones from the UK 

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/5974259/18ct+gold+quarter+carat+diamond+solitaire+ring/

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/8506841/18ct+yellow+gold+extra+heavy+court+ring+2mm/

But I am due to go to Florida soon and will be looking in Zales and Ultradiamonds as I am after a eternity ring but have feel in love with this one....all $6,000 of it 

https://www.ultradiamonds.com/jewel...gagement Set&mid=4580&cat_num=0&subcat_num=74


----------



## honeybee2

my ring is from H samuel- and so will my wedding ring be!

It wasn't expensive, but we got engaged when we were both in uni so we didnt have money haha (we still dont!!) 

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/5982995/9ct+white+gold+diamond+solitaire+ring/


----------



## jellytot

i have no idea where my ring was from, i know OH designed it himself online and that it cost him 3 months wages, or there abouts :blush: but i would have been happy with one 'from a cracker' (personal joke) as i just want to be his wife, and the mother to his children and love him forever xxx couldnt imagine my life without him x


----------



## kitty1987

My engagement ring is from a place called jewel nation lol reduced to £45 instead of £90 seeing as I lost my 1st one.

My wedding ring is from argos! I don't like jewellery and the thought of spending £100's on it just does not appeal to me. Marrying my OH is the most important part to me.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My rings are both from Beaverbrooks. 

I can't find any pictures though :dohh: xx


----------



## Feltzy

Mine is from H Samuel too:

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/4544188/18ct+white+gold+1/4+carat+diamond+solitaire+ring/


----------



## bump_wanted

https://www.lewisgrant.com/image.cgi?getXL+L44135-w

Mine is from Lewis Grant

I love it so much but like others i wouldve been happy with a plastic ring xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I got my engagement ring from H Samuels for £120, my wedding ring is from Argos and was £60. A friend of mine has a very similar wedding ring and tbh you can't really tell the difference between ours!! x


----------



## MrsVenn

Engagement ring (like the one below) and wedding ring were both from Blue Nile.

https://www.bluenile.co.uk/built_ring_details.jsp?built_ring_id=90F3126F692D651CE04010ACA0204D4F
https://www.bluenile.co.uk/wedding-ring-platinum_8200

Eternity ring will be Tiffany.


----------



## Arlandria

My engagement ring was from Beaverbrooks also:

https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/ladies/jewellery/rings/4701/platinum-princess-cut-solitaire-ring-dd3517

And our wedding rings we'll buy from wherever is cheapest for platinum heavy rings :)


----------



## honeybee2

awww. they're all so amazing!!!! even if my fiance had two thousand pounds, he still wouldnt spend more than £400 on a ring he said!


----------



## superbecks

I wouldn't dare wear a 2k ring haha. But they are lovely.My engagment ring was also when we were both at uni and cost £400 ish i think it was, from an independent jewellers though.

Its the only jewellry i wear and don't want to spend a lot on wedding rings either xx


----------



## Feltzy

When we went ring shopping I didn't know OH's budget but I guessed it would be £300, the ring ended up costing £500 which I thought was a lot, but we got a good deal as it was on sale and had £200 knocked off. Someone said that a good guide is 1 months salary, but for OH that would be £1,600 :wacko: he defo wouldn't have spent that much lol.


----------



## EstelSeren

My engagement ring is Clogau Gold, as is his, and we bought them from a local jeweller. Our wedding rings are both from Cymru Y Metel and we bought them online direct from the manufacturer. Engagement rings: mine was about £350 and his was around £200. Wedding rings: mine was just under £100 and his was just over £100!

We wanted Welsh gold as we are both very proud of our Welsh heritage and identity.

Beca :wave:


----------



## Hayley90

My engagement ring is from Fraser Hart :) https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/p-1549...-total-diamond-ring-colour-gh-clarity-si.aspx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Cassandra said:


> My engagement ring was from Beaverbrooks also:
> 
> https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/ladies/jewellery/rings/4701/platinum-princess-cut-solitaire-ring-dd3517
> 
> And our wedding rings we'll buy from wherever is cheapest for platinum heavy rings :)

Just incase you didn't know, if your engagement ring was from Beaverbrooks you get 10% off wedding rings xx


----------



## Arlandria

Dream.A.Dream said:


> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> My engagement ring was from Beaverbrooks also:
> 
> https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/ladies/jewellery/rings/4701/platinum-princess-cut-solitaire-ring-dd3517
> 
> And our wedding rings we'll buy from wherever is cheapest for platinum heavy rings :)
> 
> Just incase you didn't know, if your engagement ring was from Beaverbrooks you get 10% off wedding rings xxClick to expand...

Oooo no I didnt know! :thumbup: Thanks hun xx


----------



## notjustyet

Mines from tiffanys. He proposed when we were in new york last christmas then took me straight there to go ring shopping. Its a smallish diamond but so beautiful. x


----------



## MissMonty

My DH proposed whilst we were on holiday in Dubai and we got the engagment and wedding rings whilst we were there (so much cheaper than in the uk so we were able to buy a bigger diamond) - that was 5 years ago. DH also brought me an eternity ring in July this year from Goldsmiths - I love it!


----------



## MissMonty

notjustyet said:


> Mines from tiffanys. He proposed when we were in new york last christmas then took me straight there to go ring shopping. Its a smallish diamond but so beautiful. x

Ah that's so romantic :flower:


----------



## Timid

Mine is from Tiffany's - he proposed in New York, but bought it in London and took it over with us on Holiday - made it extra special!!

:D


----------



## chelseaharvey

I have yet to buy ours, we are off to Brighton this weekend so are ring shopping then. Im not going to go to a high street jewlers i want something different & a 1 of a kind really

Brighton is full of quirky shops & independent little jewlers


----------



## truly_blessed

MrsVenn said:


> Engagement ring (like the one below) and wedding ring were both from Blue Nile.
> 
> https://www.bluenile.co.uk/built_ring_details.jsp?built_ring_id=90F3126F692D651CE04010ACA0204D4F
> https://www.bluenile.co.uk/wedding-ring-platinum_8200
> 
> Eternity ring will be Tiffany.

My engagement ring is from bluenile as well, I love it. OH waited 6 months to get the perfect diamond.


----------



## MrsVenn

truly_blessed said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> Engagement ring (like the one below) and wedding ring were both from Blue Nile.
> 
> https://www.bluenile.co.uk/built_ring_details.jsp?built_ring_id=90F3126F692D651CE04010ACA0204D4F
> https://www.bluenile.co.uk/wedding-ring-platinum_8200
> 
> Eternity ring will be Tiffany.
> 
> My engagement ring is from bluenile as well, I love it. OH waited 6 months to get the perfect diamond.Click to expand...

Same here! He started looking in the October and proposed at the end of January :)


----------



## Morgan74

My engagement ring was custom designed by OH's family jeweler, I love it, it's a 2ct cushion cut diamond with a micro pave halo and micro pave band all set in platinum. For mine and Oh's wedding bands are from Cartier's Love collection.


----------



## BabyQ

My engagement ring was from H Samuel, wedding band from Beaverbrooks, it's black diamond! *shock!*


----------



## MissBabyBump

I went to Kay's/Jared's Galleria... I picked out a solitaire ring and also an enhancer! The center stone is 1carat & the enhancer is either 1/2carat or 3/4. In total I think my ring is a little over $8,000. I have to upload the pic from my camera, but I will post one in a bit :)


----------

